# [gelöst] Scanner installieren

## Hotzenplotz

Ich weiss nimmer weiter. Ich hab mich an dieverse How to's gehalten und es geht einfach nicht.

Zuerst hab ich mich daran gehalten:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_USB_scanner

dabei bin ich bis zu den backends gekommen und mein Scanner, ein Kombigerät HP PSC1510 wird nicht aufgelistet. 

Dann hab ich das hier gemacht:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Scanner_installieren

und dann hab ich das Forum durchsucht und habe das hier auch gemacht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-302335-highlight-scanner+einrichten.html

Damals unter Ubuntu ging er, wenn ich heute noch Debian anwerfe, geht er auch aber Gentoo will das nicht gebacken bekommen? Das glaub ich nicht, das muss doch gehen. 

Hier meine Ausgabe bei sane-find-scanner -v 

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x4c11 [PSC 1500 series]) at libusb:004:004

found USB scanner (vendor=0x046d, product=0x08da) at libusb:004:002

Meine Ausgabe bei cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

S:  Manufacturer=HP

S:  Product=PSC 1500 series

S:  SerialNumber=MY71PC20K504GG

Habt Ihr da noch nen Tip?

Gruss MarcusLast edited by Hotzenplotz on Wed Aug 08, 2007 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Welche Probleme hast du denn? Je nachdem kann es an verschiedenen Dingen hapern...

Ein Schuss ins Blaue:

Bist du in der Gruppe "scanner"?

Evtl. musst du noch in plugdev oder so rein.

Also, her mit Infos, dann gibts sicher Tipps  von erfolgreichen Nutzern deiner Hardware  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Ich bin in beiden Gruppen drin. Weder als user noch als root geht das.

Ich habe übrigens JEDEN Schritt in den geposteten links durchgeführt. 

Das Einzige, was ich nicht konnte war folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Backend
> 
> Now go here, fill in the form with your scanner's manufacter and model name, then take note of the backend through which it is supported. In my case I need the "epson" backend. 

 

Auf jener Seite wurde mein Scanner nicht gefunden, warum weiss der Geier.

----------

## firefly

versuchs mal damit  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  net-print/hplip
> 
>      Available versions:  1.6.10 1.7.4a-r1 ~2.7.6 {X cups doc fax foomaticdb minimal parport ppds qt3 scanner snmp}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
> ...

 

----------

## Hotzenplotz

geht nicht, so ein Mist. Beim "make" Befehl geht's nimmer weiter. Egal, dann werd ich halt für den Scanner Debian behalten. Hatte gehofft, ich kann das jetzt endlich mal von der Platte schrubben.

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Nun läuft die Kiste. alles was ich gemacht habe ist folgendes:

/etc/init.d/hplip start

und 

rc-update add hplip default

und dann hab ich in der Datei /etc/sane.d/dll.conf noch nachgeschaut, ob der Treiber "hpaio" drinne ist, was er war. Also lag es vermutlich einzig und alleine daran, dass hplip nicht automatisch gestartet hat. 

Auf alle Fälle ist mein nächster Akt, Debian runterzubügeln.   :Smile: 

Manchmal hat meinereins doch auch noch Hoffnung, dass ich das Ganze irgendwann mal lerne. 

Gruss   Marcus

----------

